# TIPEC Porsche show 31/5



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Later this month TIPEC is holding its annual show at Gaydon Museum (J12 off the M40)

PLenty of Pork to be seen and things to do!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We'll be there as well. I think Clive mentioned some sort of concours event, so there should definitely be something for detailers to talk about


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

might have to come and dribble.... Gaydon is always worth a visit


----------



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> We'll be there as well. I think Clive mentioned some sort of concours event, so there should definitely be something for detailers to talk about


Currently on my third week of the car going no where and detailing to silly levels !!

Mind you I only get the odd hour so it only adds up to a few days all in.

Not looking to bad for an enthusiastic amateur, although others will no doubt prove me wrong!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, and you won't be allowed to win Clive...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> We'll be there as well. I think Clive mentioned some sort of concours event, so there should definitely be something for detailers to talk about


Get the Blingo entered  that is if you haven't got it too dirty yet :thumb:

(I do realise that a Citroen van in a Porsche concours event would be slightly at a disadvantage but it is shiny )


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

it'll be very dirty by then... don't want to wash it for fear of swirls after the big rotary sesh! Want to do just a single 2BM wash before vinyl application.


----------



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well according to the Met office this weekend looks like a good one !! So no excuse in the shiny stakes. 
Looking forward I HOPE to a good day out in the sun !


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a 964 so may have to pop along and drool!

See you there

Mark :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll be popping along to this, as i only live 5 miles away.

I can have some banter with the dodo crew and hope that pj doesnt end me.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Was a cracking day and well done to Clive for winning Best of Show (placement not wax) with his car. A great finish for a 90k mile 993


----------

